# Calvert Cliffs power plant mid- bay 7/13/07



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Headed out of Pax Naval base early friday and went to the oyster bed on the north side of the Solomons Island bridge where we decided to catch our bait for the day, spot. Only took about an hour and had 12 nice size spot in the livewell, almost too big. Battend down the hatch's and made a fast and hard run to the Nuclear Power Plant where we sniffed around for temparature breaks and good structure. When we found what we wanted we started livelining at different depths. Not 5 mintues into the first rod went off screaming, thinking we were on rockfish we had only mono leaders and stinger hook leaders. About 3 mintues into the fight line went slack, reeled in and found only circle hook with 2 inchs of head left from an 8 inch spot. We knew know blues where in the area so we switched to kingfish rigs I had left from my last trip to florida in may. That did the trick. We still missed a few but of the 12 spot we landed 5 blues to 29 inches and the smallest was only 22. No rocks to account for but these were some of the biggest blues we've caught or seen in the bay in awhile. The 29' weighed close to 9 lbs. Are bigger blues in the bay for good or is this just a fluke( no pun intended) year. Has anyone else seens blues this big in the upper to mid bay this year so far? Oh yeah it was a falling tide, water temp was 80.8 on average and we were in 35 feet of water. Wings were light out of the north east. Air temp was mid 80's. good luck to all. Also heard of decent sized flounder being taken at the 3 legged bouy.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

This makes the 4th year that they have come back in the bay in good numbes. Mid bay i have seen them caught trolling up to 30 inches. this could be a good thing.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Great report, nice to hear about those big blues!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Me too ... I just wish they would move closer to shore


----------

